# Rhubarb Wine



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 3, 2016)

It's that time of year, and I've got a bunch of rhubarb coming up in various corners of the yard. The other day, my youngest son picked seven pounds of it, so I plan on making at least one 1-gallon batch. 

I got this recipe from Yooper over at the HomeBrew Forums. Those of you who know her, know that she knows her beer and wine! I'll be giving it a try, probably this weekend -



> Rhubarb Wine
> Yooper’s Recipe
> 
> 3 pounds rhubarb (stalk only)
> ...



I am considering bringing the amount of rhubarb up to 3.5 pounds, with a proportional increase in sugar. Would anyone with experience have any feedback on that idea? My goal is for a wine that is drinkable (not too sour), but also tastes of rhubarb. Back-sweetening is, of course, an option, but anything that can bring the rhubarb forward a bit without being too much would be great.

More as it happens - thanks in advance for any suggestions and advice -

Ron


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 3, 2016)

Luc Volders used to be a frequent member of this forum and he has/had a blog where he looked at how to reduce (or control ) the pH of rhubarb. You might want to check out his approach - see: http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/09/rabarberwijn-1-rhubarbwine-1.html 
Bottom line, he freezes the juice in plastic containers, cuts the frozen juice from the containers and then removes from the ice the darkest sections which he argues is where the acids are most concentrated. The measure of the acidity before and after this excision does seem to support his point. HOWEVER, and this may be my ignorance (or Luc's English) when I learned chemistry a pH of 4 was far more acidic than a pH of 6 but Luc's model is to ADD more acidity to his reduced acidic must to bring it from 4 to 6... So I cannot say that I follow his argument. But be that as it may, the key point is that you may want/need to reduce the acidity of your rhubarb - or at the very least you may want to measure the pH so that you know what to expect before you ask the yeast to thrive in an environment that may be capable of removing the enamel from your teeth


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, Bernard - I've never heard of that, but I will take a look at it. I'll also see if I can get some help with the translation - it looks Dutch, and I have a couple of friends who are fluent in Dutch.

On another note, I came across this recipe for rhubarb pop; I'm posting it here partially so I don't forget it and partially because I got to thinking that it might be a good project for those who have kids. This might be a way to get them involved with something fun and evidently delicious as you are making your rhubarb wine.

http://andhereweare.net/2014/03/make-rhubarb-soda-lacto-fermentation.html/


----------



## Arne (Jun 4, 2016)

@TasunkaWitko Scroll down towards the bottom of the blog. It is translated into English. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 5, 2016)

I went ahead and got started with this tonight; I realised too late that I was a little unclear about the amount of sugar water and a couple of other things, but I did my best to follow a (hopefully) good interpretation of the instructions in Yooper's original post. 

First, I cleaned and sanitized everything, then put the fruit in a strainer bag (it was still frozen but thawed pretty quickly). My dad keeps insisting that more rhubarb is necessary (he is making a batch now too, and is using 4.75 pounds), so I decided to throw caution to the wind, and used 3.5 pounds of rhubarb for this first attempt. I brought the sugar up a little, to 3 pounds, to compensate for the extra rhubarb. It looked to me as though the rhubarb was taking up a lot of room in the primary bucket, so I went ahead and heated the full 7 pints of water hot enough to fully dissolve the sugar - close to, but not quite, boiling.

Once the sugar was dissolved, I let it cool a bit, then poured it onto the strainer bag and a crushed campden tablet. If I would have been thinking, I would have dissolved the campden tablet in a little water, but that slipped my mind. The rhubarb was still partially frozen, so the water cooled very quickly to something close to room temperature.

I stirred the water and rhubarb around in order to dissolve the campden tablet and get everything together. Even with the full 7 pints of water, it seemed like part of the rhubarb was floating on top in the bag, but maybe it just needs to absorb the water.

If I read the instructions correctly, I'll now stir the rhubarb and water for a couple-three days in order to extract the juice, then squeeze, strain and discard the fruit solids from the bag. After that, I will add the pectic enzyme and the rest of the ingredients, except the yeast, which will come 12 hours after that. After adding the yeast, the procedure looks like it will pretty much follow in similar fashion to the wine I've made before.

All in all, it looks like I went off the rails a little bit, but not in any significant way that will affect the final outcome.

Speaking of tart rhubarb on a warm summer day, I've got a recipe for a rhubarb-strawberry strong ale that I will be trying for the first time in a couple of weeks. If anyone is interested, let me know - it's in .pdf format, so shoot me a PM with your email and I'd be more than glad to send it over.

Ron


----------



## Arne (Jun 7, 2016)

If it has been 12 hrs. since the addition of camp. tabs I would get the pectic enzime in there. Helps bring the juice out of the fruits as well as helping it clear later on. Arne.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 7, 2016)

This was my instinct too, Arne - unfortunately, the instructions were a little vague on that point, so I wasn't 100% sure. I'll get it in there.

Last night, 6 June, I stirred my rhubarb "juice" and squeezed the mesh bag again. All went as expected, and I am guessing that we're on schedule here. 

There isn't much else to report, except that I'll repeat this procedure tomorrow night; then, I will strain/discard the rhubarb and add the other ingredients to the rendered juice. 12 hours after that, I'll proceed with the addition of the yeast, and will begin this project in earnest.

More as it happens, etc. &c.... Thanks again, and keep checking in!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 7, 2016)

Rhubarb is a vegetable, not a fruit. It is low in pectin and I've found that pectinase is unnecessary and does nothing to help the wine.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 7, 2016)

GreginND said:


> Rhubarb is a vegetable, not a fruit. It is low in pectin and I've found that pectinase is unnecessary and does nothing to help the wine.



Excellent post - Anyone know of a list compiled of wine "sources" (fruit/vegetables) that gives a little guidance as to what additives, preparation is different or unique to that source? Why common sense may help a lot of us, sometimes we don't know what we don't know.

Thanks again for that post


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, as it turns out, I went to work, and forgot to add the pectic enzyme - but judging by GreginND's post, it will all work out in the end. I guess I never considered that rhubarb is indeed a vegetable, rather than a fruit. I remember now reading that when I was a kid, but that was quite a while ago.

I'm getting pretty eager to get this going and try this out as finished wine. My dad tends to sample his wine as he makes it, to the point where I think he only gets about half as much as he set out to make! Myself, I might sneak a sip here and there, but for the most part, I try not to even think of taking an actual, bona fide drink of it until it's well along. However, the samples of his that we've tried have been pretty good, and show a lot of promise.

Thanks to all for the replies - I am very new to this (this is only my second batch of "real" wine - my first was a chokecherry wine), and I am grateful for any opportunity to learn.

Ron


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 7, 2016)

Interesting.

I'm going to White Silo Winery's 9th Annual Rhubarb Festival this Sunday. Honestly, I don't ever remember even tasting Rhubarb, so it should be fun and a new experience for me. I can't wait to try their Rhubarb wine after reading how popular it is here.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 7, 2016)

All the more reason to increase the "fruit" quantity and up the target ABV 1-2% so your lees losses and the necessary sampling won't weaken your end wine. Not a big increase but a little - 1/2lb - 1 lb. Have never heard anyone say there was too much fruit flavor in their wine.


----------



## geek (Jun 7, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to White Silo Winery's 9th Annual Rhubarb Festival this Sunday. Honestly, I don't ever remember even tasting Rhubarb, so it should be fun and a new experience for me. I can't wait to try their Rhubarb wine after reading how popular it is here.




I'd wish I could go but my son has soccer tournament both Saturday and Sunday..,[emoji23]


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 8, 2016)

Tonight, 7 June - I drained and strained the solids and added the other wine ingredients, including the tannin, yeast nutrient and pectic enzyme. 

I am 250 miles away from any white grape concentrate, but no big deal - chopped golden raisins will do the job very well, as I have found. Unfortunately, my supply of golden raisins has "disappeared" (thanks, kids!), so I'll have to add them tomorrow, when I add the yeast. I "assume" (?) this will be alright.

Per the instructions, I already added a campden tablet at the beginning, when I started the rhubarb in the sugar water, so I "assume" (?) that I do not add another one until I am racking the wine.

Observations were much the same as before; the first night, the "juice" was a pinkish yellow, but last night and this evening, it became more yellow in colour. When I added the tannin, the colour darkened just a bit. There is still more than a gallon in play here, but I have a feeling that by the time I transfer it off the fermentation lees and into secondary, it's going to be right where it needs to be. There might be enough for a wee sample, and that will be about it.

That's all for now - more as it happens ~


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 8, 2016)

My two 6 gallon batches are going to be moved to carboys today. Fermentation is highly active. One more batch, and hopefully I can bottle before the Elderberries are ready to be picked.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 9, 2016)

Elderberries? You must be on the other side of Montana!

Tonight, 8 June, I threw in the half-pound of chopped golden raisins and pitched my yeast (Montrachet).

Not much else to report, but the next few days will determine whether or not I was successful!


----------



## Arne (Jun 9, 2016)

Make sure you keep your nutrients up with that Montrachet. Arne.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, Arne - 

I've got a teaspoon in, for now. Is Yeast nutrient something that can also be added during primary fermentation, if needed?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

TasunkaWitko said:


> Elderberries? You must be on the other side of Montana!
> 
> Tonight, 8 June, I threw in the half-pound of chopped golden raisins and pitched my yeast (Montrachet).
> 
> Not much else to report, but the next few days will determine whether or not I was successful!



Mineral County. Yesterday, I was up at one of my Elderberry sources, and it looks like it is going to be banner year.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

TasunkaWitko said:


> Hi, Arne -
> 
> I've got a teaspoon in, for now. Is Yeast nutrient something that can also be added during primary fermentation, if needed?



Add 12 to 24 hours before pitching the yeast.


----------



## Arne (Jun 9, 2016)

TasunkaWitko said:


> Hi, Arne -
> 
> I've got a teaspoon in, for now. Is Yeast nutrient something that can also be added during primary fermentation, if needed?



Yep, I usually add half at the beginning of the ferment and the other half when it gets down to 1.060 or so. That is starting out at 1.085 or a bit higher. Just seems to help keep the yeast happpy. If you stress the Montrechet next post will be I have this awful smell coming from my wine. Should be fine, tho if you keep the nutrient up. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## PierreR (Jun 9, 2016)

50 pounds of rhubarb showed up today. All sliced, and in the freezer.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 10, 2016)

Last evening, 9 June, and this morning, 10 June, I stirred my must and took a look at it. 

I think that Arne's prediction about the stressed yeast might be coming true, but I am not sure. Fermentation is beginning a little slowly, compared to what I am used to seeing with beer, but it is definitely going on, and I hope that it is about to hit it's stride. Last evening, there was a bit of a smell I wasn't familiar with, almost but not quite sulfurous. The must seemed fine, however, so I stirred it and put it away.

This morning, it was making a fizzy sound as I stirred it, even though there wasn't much in the way of visual cues except a bit of foam as I stirred. I am hoping that by the time I get home this evening, I'll have a nice cap to stir down.

One thing that might be affecting things is my fermentation temperature. We're looking at about 77 degrees right now, give or take a couple of degrees. To me, that seems a little high, but I am used to beer, so it might be fine. Also, I usually cover the fermenter with a tea towel, but that wasn't an option this time, so I put the lid on with an airlock. By tonight, I should be able to have a tea towel on it, which might help.

So, based on that, would a little yeast nutrient be a good idea, or should I let it ride and see what happens? I think that we're going to be fine in the end, but as always, anything that will better the odds of success would be good.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 10, 2016)

We need to know your current SG to know if it is time to add more nutrient. But based on your saying you smell something a little sulfurous. I would add a small amount and stir it in well. Extra stirring also helps reduce that smell.

Pam in cinti


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, Pam, and thank you for jumping into my roller-coaster ride! 

I appreciate the advice, and will be using it next time; unfortunately, for this wine-making, I didn't take an gravity readings.

I will see what I have tonight when I get home; if it seems "worse," it sounds like I would be safe in adding at least a quarter-teaspoon of nutrient. On the other hand, if things look like they are taking off, I'll leave things alone for now.

My dad is also making a batch of rhubarb wine now, using a slightly different recipe and process. He also reported that his fermentation was slow to take off, but went very well once things got going.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 10, 2016)

That smell is not easy to get rid of if not handled very quickly. If you only added a tsp of nutrient for a 5 gallon batch I'd get more in there right away. Since standard dose is 1/2 tsp per gallon another tsp would do it. .That's why I jumped in, don't wait. Montrachet had the rep of needing lots of nutrient or causing the smell issue. I do hope someone will back me up, but esp if your current SG is about 1.50 get it in there now. If you wait too long it won't be used by the yeast, but you will still have that smell to contend with.

I went thru it and I know it. I pretty much have given up on Montrachet. I love D47, QA23 for my white wines.

Pam in cinti


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, Pam, and thanks for the reply/information.

This was a 1-gallon batch, so I'm "hoping" that things will be alright. I'll check it at soon as I get home, and see what I have.

Once I run through my Montrachet, I'll look at some other yeasts. I've heard great things about D47.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 11, 2016)

Montrachet is notorious for producing sulfur as it needs quite a bit of nutrients to be happy. I don't use it anymore.

Actually I have had difficulty getting yeasts to take in rhubarb wine. I love 71b but that is so hard to start in rhubarb for some unknown reason.

I have found EC-1118 to be the best - no sulfur smells, very strong, ferments out without stalling, and makes a great rhubarb wine.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 11, 2016)

I can definitely give that one a try too, Greg ~ I am finding that there are a few options out there, but of course finding the one that works best depends on a lot of subjective factors.

Last night, 10 June, and this morning, 11 June, I stirred the must again, and there is certainly some good fermentation happening now. The "sulfur smell" seems to be gone, replaced by an aroma that is a little yeasty and a little rhubarb-y. 

I am starting to wonder if the slight sulfur smell that I originally encountered might be due to the golden raisins in there. Per the recipe, I added a half-pound of them, chopped as best as I could chop them. I checked the package, which does indicate that there is a trace amount of sulfates added, presumably as a preservative. Perhaps this might be a factor?

As I stirred the must, there was a lot of good fizzing and foam. The must is quite opaque, as beer looks when it is fermenting, and the airlock is going like crazy (I wasn't able to get tea towels yesterday, as I had planned - hopefully tomorrow). I think that even if this project did have a rocky beginning, it is certainly on track now.

Time will tell - more as it happens!


----------



## Arne (Jun 11, 2016)

TasunkaWitko said:


> I c there was a lot of good fizzing and foam. The must is quite opaque, as beer looks when it is fermenting, and the airlock is going like crazy (I wasn't able to get tea towels yesterday, as I had planned - hopefully tomorrow). I think that even if this project did have a rocky beginning, it is certainly on track now.
> 
> Time will tell - more as it happens!



You don't need tea towels. Any old towel will work, just make sure it is clean. An old t-shirt gets used here quite often. Just any nice clean rag works fine. I usually set the lid on top of the towel to help hold it in place. Started that when my wife got a kitten, he is too lazy now to jump up on the primary, but I still keep setting the lid on. Anyway, each to their own. Fun thing about making your own wine, you can make it anyway you like. Make sure you make it like you like it, anybody else that doesn't, that's too bad.Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 11, 2016)

Sulfur and sulphates do not smell anything alike at all. They both have strong distinctive aromas (I mean smells!!!!) but that which is used to preserve raisins will not make a sulfur smell at all. Glad your smell seems to be gone. If caught quickly extra stirring often does the trick, but if you delay fixing it gets a lot more complicated and even a bit dicey.

Pam in cinti


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, Arne and Pam - thanks to both of you for all of the good and practical information. I'm learning quite a bit while making some good wine.

I stirred again this morning, and things continue to look good. We're starting to smell like wine, here! Another two or three days of this, then I'll rack the must over to my fermenter to begin finishing up.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 13, 2016)

I checked on my must and stirred it again this morning, 13 June; the temps were right around 68-is. The only thing that seems "different" now (compared to the wine I've made before) is the lack of a cap when I check on it to stir, but then again, it could be because of the chopped golden raisins floating around. I did notice that it foams up when I stir, and I get the fizzy sound that I remember from last time. The colour is a light off-white with some yellow/gold, most likely from the golden raisins and the bit of tannin in there. The must is still quite opaque and looking close to what I would expect. I did sample a tiny sip, and I've definitely got wine forming here; it seems a bit sweeter than I would expect, but since we're still fermenting I'll wait it out.

In a couple of days - maybe three or four - I'll rack the must over to secondary fermentation in my glass fermenter, and hopefully the fun will begin.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 15, 2016)

Things are still plugging along with this project, and I believe that we're in good shape. 

I've been stirring my must at least once each day (twice, if I am able to), and there is still a good amount of airlock activity. A couple of tiny samples are definitely giving me a rhubarb-flavoured wine - still a bit on the sweet side, but in a not-bad way. The colour of the must appears to be lightening, but it is still opaque; it looks somewhere between a very light yellow and white. I am sure that time will clear it out.

I'll continue with this, and will advise as things develop!

Ron


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 16, 2016)

I stirred my must again last night, and drew out a small sip to see how it is coming along. I noticed a definite drop in the sweetness level, and am guessing that it is about time to transfer this over to secondary in my glass fermenter. I also noticed a drop in air-lock activity - it hasn't stopped, but it has slowed down to a bare crawl. I will probably check the gravity tonight, and then transfer it over. It is my intention to strain out the golden raisins that are still in the must, as I am sure they have fulfilled their purpose by now.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, I was going to transfer this stuff over to secondary last night, but a few things got in the way, so I did it this morning. I was rushed as I was trying to get ready for work etc., but I think that everything went okay, and I am reasonably certain that I washed and sanitized everything well, which is the important thing.

I ran the whole thing through a medium-mesh strainer, in order to remove the golden raisins. The must smelled pretty darn good, and I ended up with just about a quart of extra. I put this extra in a jar, right up almost to the brim. I figure that I can either use this to top off the wine as I rack it, or simply drink it as a young wine sometime when we're all gathered around with guitars and amps on a Friday or Saturday night.

I was a little surprised at so much extra liquid, even though I only used 7 pints of water; I then realized that I had washed off the rhubarb _after_ cutting it, so perhaps the rhubarb soaked up extra water, which might account for so much extra liquid. I think it will be alright in the end, however, as I had used some extra rhubarb and sugar when starting this wine.

Now, the wait begins. Yooper's post says that this wine throws a lot of lees, so I'll be waiting for a while to see how well it eventually clears out. I am sure that this wine won't be perfect, as it is only my second batch; but then again, my first batch (chokecherry) seems to be coming along quite well, all things considered, so I might surprise myself.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 23, 2016)

I've has a batch or two that would not show any sign of gassing off in the air-lock until I opened and stirred it (Toward end of primary Fermentation) After stirring the air-lock would start bubbling away about every 6-7 seconds the next day or that night it would have slowed to almost nothing, and I would repeat the process. Temp was good but not too warm. Perhaps someone else can tell us what causes and how to correct this need for constant stirring. After transfer to secondary the fermentation proceeded steadily but at a slower rate. Something about the or in the lees stopping or hanging the process?


----------



## Arne (Jun 24, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> I've has a batch or two that would not show any sign of gassing off in the air-lock until I opened and stirred it (Toward end of primary Fermentation) After stirring the air-lock would start bubbling away about every 6-7 seconds the next day or that night it would have slowed to almost nothing, and I would repeat the process. Temp was good but not too warm. Perhaps someone else can tell us what causes and how to correct this need for constant stirring. After transfer to secondary the fermentation proceeded steadily but at a slower rate. Something about the or in the lees stopping or hanging the process?



If it slows down right after transfering, you probably did not bring enough of the lees along. You want to bring at least some of the live yeasts along with the transfer and sometimes there are not enough suspended in the wine. If you transfer too early, sometimes the air added at transfer time will make the ferment come back strong. Time for wine in the airlock, blown airlocks and once in a while the dreaded wine volcano and you get to clean the ceiling. I usually ferment down to dry or almost dry in the primary. Things happen slowly after I transfer, but I am in no hurry. Another thing is to check your s.g. If the wine is done fermenting you might be degassing when you stir it. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

